# Sighted in and ready to go!



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

Just got the 204 all sighted in at 200 yards, now just need to find new hunting areas. All my old ones have been hit hard by rabbit hunters, not a bad thing, good to see people getting out. Just time for new calling spots. Anyone need some dogs down let me know!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Go get 'em, coydog! If you find where they're at clue me in will ya?

I'm going on at least fifty stands without even seeing one :evil: only scat and tracks... :? 

Got my 223WSSM sighted dead on.. just need the opportunity.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am going to try and go out on Sunday with the wife. I gave up early on the elk hunt because my pup is in the hospital with parvo. I need to get out of the house. Killing a couple coyotes will make me feel good.


----------



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

sawsman, i will let you know. I found some new areas while muzzy hunting, if they turn out good,we will have to hook up and down some dogs!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

coydog said:


> sawsman, i will let you know. I found some new areas while muzzy hunting, if they turn out good,we will have to hook up and down some dogs!


After the general rifle hunt, I'm focusing on dogs.. I'm ready! 8)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Went out this morning for one stand before going to bed, graves suck! Called in three!!
One I noticed about 800 yard out on top of a ridge just sitting looking in my direction so I put the lip squeak on and it barreled down the hill, I thought for sure I had this one in the bag, I then lost site of it and figured it would get in the wash and make its way toward me popping up at about 50 yards. I turned my Savage 204 toward where I thought it would reappear and nothing, I then heard 2 howling behind me so I turned enough to see them on the other side of a creek I figured they would probably not cross that creek before the other one came in so looking back threw out another lip squeak and noticed the one running back up the hill it came from :evil:. One of two things happened he cross my path that I walked in and caught wind of me or he came all they way around me and seen me. I got out my Primos Little dog and let out a howl which stopped it but just long enough to take a look back and run over the hill. The other two started howling again but I couldn't see them, so after another 15 minutes I got up and went behind the hill the first one went over and as I walked up the side hill noticed it on the top of the next hill about 200 yards from me but he had me pegged so he took off.
Pretty darn fun still, got the heart pumping. Man I love coyote hunting.


----------

